

Prenda Law Sues Critics For Defamation - derleth
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130303/23353022182/prenda-law-sues-critics-defamation.shtml

======
derleth
Here's an Ars story for some further context: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/02/enraged-by-abusiv...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/02/enraged-by-abusive-lawsuits-anonymous-troll-slayers-are-
fighting-back/)

And a little piece from someone who's being sued:
[http://fightcopyrighttrolls.com/2013/03/04/copyright-
trolls-...](http://fightcopyrighttrolls.com/2013/03/04/copyright-trolls-
prenda-law-paul-duffy-and-john-steele-commence-three-lawsuits-v-paul-godfread-
alan-cooper-and-our-community/)

Prenda Law is a bunch of copyright trolls who have strayed into behavior that
is frankly insane. I have no assets. Come at me.

